# First time user, I can't request an Uber... no matter what



## Marcky_89 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey there!

I'm a first time Uber user!
I arrived in Montreal from Germany and wanted to order an Uber driver to my place there.
I set up my account and started using the app. Confirmed my Germany phone number to the app, even though I'm in Montreal. Everything seems to be fine...
But every time the app is searching for a driver, I get: "Oops, something went wrong. There was an error processing your request. Please visit in-app help for assistance."
I changed my phone number and changed it back to the old one, so I could confirm AGAIN, changed the e-mail and back, so I could confirm AGAIN.
I added two payment methods, Paypal and credit card.
I can't call an Uber. Just doesn't work.
I'm in a strange city, travel on a budget, and for three days now I'm trying to use this app...
I have a new iPhone and I can't for the life of me think of what might be wrong here...

Anyone experienced the same when they set up their account?
I hope I can get some advice because there is no way of calling Uber... Only the message fill-out on their website.
I'm pretty disappointed about that. Finally I need Uber for the first time, doesn't work. 

Cheers, have a great day folks!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll give you Uber's phone number . I'm not sure if it will help you all that much since I'm not in Canada but worth a try?

U.S. # 1-800-593-7069


----------



## Marcky_89 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you very much! I will try when I have some time to make a wifi call. Let's see...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Marcky_89 said:


> Thank you very much! I will try when I have some time to make a wifi call. Let's see...


I know Uber was illegal in Montreal, at one point. I don't know if it still is but if so, there might not be Uber service up there. 
I was told it was illegal from passengers who actually lived in Montreal but this was a couple years ago.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.uber.com/en-CA/drive/montreal/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> https://www.uber.com/en-CA/drive/montreal/


That doesn't mean it's legal. They were operating illegally there before. Drivers cars were getting impounded. The rule was only one passenger Uber and they had to sit up front to make it look non rideshare


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> That doesn't mean it's legal. They were operating illegally there before. Drivers cars were getting impounded. The rule was only one passenger Uber and they had to sit up front to make it look non rideshare


https://www.mtlblog.com/lifestyle/e...t-uber-in-montreal-but-were-too-afraid-to-ask


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Try Lyft.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> https://www.mtlblog.com/lifestyle/e...t-uber-in-montreal-but-were-too-afraid-to-ask


So the taxi Corporation and the government says it's illegal but Uber is saying it's not? How can the taxi corporation impound Uber cars? They have that kind of authority? My passengers weren't too far off on their info. Except they said there were no female driver. They also said it was very violent. which it definitely sounds like it has that potential. What I don't understand is, Uber doesn't seem to have a problem paying to get these cars out of impound yet often we struggled to get our $4 cancellation fee LOL


----------

